# 8 days left, lots of frost coming



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 17, 2008)

Ive got about 8 days left, mabe 10 on my two outdoor girls. Wether has been nice to me but now this week ive got a few hard frosts coming.

Should I chop them now or should I try to do the covering up thing?

how much stronger could they get in the last 8 days?


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 17, 2008)

The improvement in strength could be sacrificed by increased risk of mold and frost burn.  better to chop them 8 days early than lose the whole crop.

Risk Return.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 17, 2008)

I cut down my outdoor plant do to the weather changing and the smoke was good; Couldn't complain.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 17, 2008)

Oh I just smoked off of both....mind numbing highs, both....

I would be happy with the way they are now but if letting them go a little longer will help then ill just have to cover and uncover on a 12/12 schedule.....right? LOL


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 17, 2008)

Hello New 2 

The problem with covering and un covering is that whatever you cover them with freezes to the bud as it covers them.

Then you lift it off and it rips the touching bits of bud off your plant if your not very careful.

When you cover a plant it stops the physical frost from getting to the plant, it doesnt stop the cold damage.


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 17, 2008)

*I read about something called the "wall of water" in a cannabis horticulture book.

Looks like this:*


----------



## Hick (Nov 17, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *I read about something called the "wall of water" in a cannabis horticulture book.
> 
> Looks like this:*


a great item for early spring vegging, but they're only about 14-18 inches tall. If your plants are short enough, it just might work.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 17, 2008)

i would chop.why take a chance on having frost bitten smoke.not me.i plan on growing out side next summer also.i hope to have my plants big enough to harden off early.i know tha sativas take a lot longer to finish flower,so i will have decent sized plants to put into the ground.chop them babies my friend


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 17, 2008)

why not take half now..and the rest in 8 days..this will give you diffrent types of High..just my thaughts..

DomsChron..I use those for early spring Toms..


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 17, 2008)

I heard about the covering thing where it freezes to your bud where it touches. I rigged up a little cover box for em that keeps the cover about 3 inches above the plant and does not touch it.

The temp is supposed to be down to 34 tonight, and 30 the next night....

So what Im basicly hearing is "Kerchoppin Time" right?


----------



## warzone (Nov 17, 2008)

lol sounds like it


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Nov 17, 2008)

I cut mine down about two weeks ago, and am glad that I did.  The last two weeks would have hurt the plants.  Consider yourself lucky that you were able to grow this long.  I'd say chop them down, and dry them out in time for Thanksgiving.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 17, 2008)

cut, dry, and cure. Smoke but don't chock on the turkey....ha ha ha gobble gobble goble.......


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Nov 17, 2008)

hey bro, on my way, got nippers in my right hand, bong in the left..... just waiting for directions!!!!!LOL!!!!!! yes i would chop now. why take a chance on ruining your buds??????


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 17, 2008)

Mine finished 2 weeks ago thank god. We had temps in the 60's till this week, 34 for the high ! I would chop em if the already give you mind numbing highs. After all, that is all you are really looking for anyways.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 17, 2008)

Once temps get below 45 deg your plant really doesnt mature much more because the plants metabolizim is slowed to a crawl.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 17, 2008)

well my climate is a little wierd. it will be 34 tonight for the low but right now its about 70....

I checked the trics today and it looks like ive finally got some amber.....that is wht I was after.... Im going to try to hold off the chop at least 2 more days.....if possible....i want some more amber in there....love couchlock!

I rigged up a themometer and hand warmer that ill throw under the cover tonight, ill come out several times and check the temp. Ive also got a themometer for the soil that ill check as well under the ground. If it gets too cold tonight Ill bring em down tomorrow....


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 17, 2008)

:watchplant:


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 18, 2008)

*Elaborate more smokingjoe exactly what did you think you were going to communicate to us through posting that smiley?*


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 18, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *Elaborate more smokingjoe exactly what did you think you were going to communicate to us through posting that smiley?*



It's a picture of me!   The watch pot never buds. That's an old saying.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 18, 2008)

and turkeys dont like chinese grass....


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 18, 2008)

so last night got to 36F. I went out at 2am and the outside temp was 36, under the tent was 58F(2 hand warmers under the tarp) and soil was 52F so it stayed considerably warmer.

If I can keep these temps for a few more days is it really going to be worth all the extra hassle?


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

I'd say not. The smoke between 30% amber and 50% amber is not much different for me. I would prefer to pull them up now, get a good nights sleep not worrying about the weather as much anymore, and enjoy what the earth gave you.


----------



## BUDISGUD (Nov 22, 2008)

chop em and dry em


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 22, 2008)

need my saw?


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 22, 2008)

both plants were chopped prior to the frost coming. they have hung dry and are in jars.

Got about an ounce dry, not bad for my first....:hubba:

saved me 500.00 already....woohooo!


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 12, 2008)

Greenhouse Would Of Worked Perfect Just Built 1 Cause I Lost 2 Big Plant Due To Frost Bite


----------

